
Steam Is Coming to Chromebooks with Ubuntu-Based “Borealis” Feature - muterad_murilax
https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/07/ubuntu-steam-chromebook-gaming
======
geoffpado
“Borealis” is a name that has some pretty interesting Valve history:
[https://half-life.fandom.com/wiki/Borealis](https://half-
life.fandom.com/wiki/Borealis)

It seems that whoever at Google codenamed this project is a fan of the
company’s work. :)

